# World Cup Soccer



## nighthawk (May 16, 2006)

Does anyone care ?
The World Cup is just around the corner.


----------



## TorchMan (May 16, 2006)

I respect that soccer is futbol to most of the world. To answer your question, no , I don't care for it. The only sport I still follow with regularity is NFL football. Not much for baseball or basketball anymore, only rarely. 

Not tying to offend those that love soccer. Their passion for the game is incredible.


----------



## Trashman (May 16, 2006)

I don't follow it, but I'll be interested in seeing how the Americans do, and I'll also be interested in seeing/hearing about the finals. I played soccer in high school and also in a youth league (AYSO) and do like it a lot, but I just don't follow it, or any sports, too closely. My girlfriend fills me in on tennis (she's REALLY into watching tennis, REALLY!) and we go to the big matches at the Staples Center and the Home Depot Center, but that's about as far into following sports as I go. I like to watch and play most sports, but I just don't seem to get around to getting involved in watching them.


----------



## Taylorf (May 16, 2006)

I love soccer!!! I never watch too much on tv, although I will be watching the World Cup. I play it all the time am pretty good. My indoor team went undefeated for two seasons in a row.


----------



## PEU (May 16, 2006)

You guys don't have an idea on how relevant is Soccer World Cup in the rest of the world... Think like a month full of superbowls 3 times a day.

Here in Argentina for example, when our team plays, the country literally stops, no matter how big or small the company is, if you call during a game, you only will be able to speak to the receptionists, no meetings, no deadlines nothing, just football on the TV.

Even schools stop for viewing/listening the game.

BTW, I already have a TV in my office 

Vamos Argentina Carajooooo!!! (a cheer  )


Pablo


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 16, 2006)

Well, the Dutch team are going, and it's in Germany, so it's big here. Plenty of history (1974; 1988). Don't think we're getting past the quarter finals, though. If you're going to watch it on TV: just look for the crowd in the most ridiculous orange outfits; that'll be our pride of the nation, LOL.

Kees


----------



## tygger (May 16, 2006)

the dutch have usually had one of the most talented teams in the world with some of the best players EVER ( johan cruyff, marco van basten) it is true that they have difficulty playing together for the world cup, but they are always a good team. i say czech republic has a very good chance to win this world cup. unfortunately the US is in a very difficult bracket with teams that are fast, powerful, and can score lots of goals (Ghana, Czech Republic, Italy (with the exception of italy, they usually score only 1 or 2 goals on a counterattack) but in the world cup anything can happen.


----------



## schrenz (May 16, 2006)

PEU said:


> You guys don't have an idea on how relevant is Soccer World Cup in the rest of the world... Think like a month full of superbowls 3 times a day.
> 
> 
> Pablo


The Argentino is right, most of you can't imagine, it's like Olympics, superbowl,Indy500 etc and that six weeks, all day!

To the Netherlands: You know what Garry Linnecker said? 

Greets from the Football-country (and not soccer!!! )


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 16, 2006)

No, what did he say?

Kees


----------



## Trashman (May 16, 2006)

Taylorf said:


> I love soccer!!! I never watch too much on tv, although I will be watching the World Cup. I play it all the time am pretty good. My indoor team went undefeated for two seasons in a row.



I don't doubt that you are pretty good. I've seen indoor soccer, and it's intense. It's like up close Brazilian style short game, the whole way through.


----------



## Brighteyez (May 16, 2006)

I do. I was involved with a couple of the venues during the 1994 World Cup games in the U.S. Probably more along the magnitude of the Olympic games, except that it's all FIFA football. Lots of fans, tons of security with a whole bunch of federal, state, and local agencies involved, and private security people as well. Sponsors are all over the place with tons of giveaways. And like the Olympics, one of the most popular pasttimes is pin trading 



PEU said:


> You guys don't have an idea on how relevant is Soccer World Cup in the rest of the world...


----------



## Sigman (May 16, 2006)

I really don't follow it, but LOVE to watch a good game!!


----------



## nighthawk (May 17, 2006)

PEU said:


> You guys don't have an idea on how relevant is Soccer World Cup in the rest of the world... Think like a month full of superbowls 3 times a day.
> 
> Here in Argentina for example, when our team plays, the country literally stops, no matter how big or small the company is, if you call during a game, you only will be able to speak to the receptionists, no meetings, no deadlines nothing, just football on the TV.
> 
> ...




Viva Argentina. They're one of my favorite teams in the World Cup.


----------



## Topper (May 17, 2006)

My son is. Eric is 15 he started playing at 5 and loves it. The high school he goes to had a Soccer team for the first time and he was the only freshman to start EVERY game and play the intire game (unless he wants a break) The first and ONLY freshman to score a goal and scored the first goal by a Netteton Raider. He scored 3 goals in the season (not bad for a "sweeper")
He is pretty happy about it as those are records that cannot be beat, he was first.
I am taking off tomorrow just to record Arsenal vs Barcelona for him (did I point out he is my only kid?) He has backed off other things :touche: 
to play Soccer. A good call as momma bear is not much on fighting sports.
Topper


----------



## nighthawk (May 17, 2006)

That really amazes me, deep in the South someone will be watching Arsenal vs Barcelona.


----------



## Topper (May 17, 2006)

Yep we might be a little behind but if my son and his pals keep the "Love"
then watch out world. We be coming.
Eric has a PS2 game that he can play/manage/own. Half the time he is trading or buying a guy for his team. He works up game plans for the team (school team) and is real big on "one touch" (not sure what that means) he keeps up with players in real time and I think he can name most players on most teams. He helps out with younger players as some Coaches call him and will pick him up and bring him home just so he can help with the kids.
I have no clue why Eric thinks the Arsenal vs Barcelona game is important.
I do know a few of his pals want to borrow the tape after Eric is done with it.
I have had Coaches ask if they could take him to tournaments out of town and out of state, I always say NO as Eric was not on their team and that to me would make him a "ringer" and that is not an option.
I guess by now you figured out I love my kid? He is dumb as dirt if you want him to do anything to help around the house.
He does have fast hands and enough muscle to make it count but lacks that
"killer instinct" unless he is playing Soccer.
Topper


----------



## FredericoFreire (May 17, 2006)

I really don't care about soccer.

But when is world cup time, I like to watch the games and drink some beer.

I really think that the brazilian team will be the champion. Wait and see.

GO BRAZIL!!!


----------



## schrenz (May 17, 2006)

I can't believe, that you come from Brazil


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 17, 2006)

schrenz,

yes,yes, but what did Garry Linnecker say?

Kees


----------



## barnabe (May 17, 2006)

Gary Linecker said :
"Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans win."


----------



## greenLED (May 17, 2006)

barnabe said:


> Gary Linecker said :
> "Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans win."


Not a chance, Brazil will whoop everybody's pattotie this time. (I go with Brazil just to p**s off all of my Argentian friends, and tell the Brazilians I root for Argentina) 

I really don't care much about fútbol, but I'll be cheering for Costa Rica this time. Maybe they'll get to the second round again. Like PEU, said, the whole country stops and holds its breath for 90+ minutes.


----------



## rantanplan (May 17, 2006)

barnabe said:


> Gary Linecker said :
> "Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans win."



truly the words of a wise man  :nana:

I´m usually not a soccer fan, but every 4 years (2 years if you count the euro championship too) I make an exception :naughty: ...


----------



## PEU (May 17, 2006)

After seeing ronaldinho play earlier today the UEFA champions league final, im not sure about Brazil... What a crappy game Barcelona played, even after they won, they played like newbies during the 1st 75mins of the game, scored twice and kept playing like crap. Maybe is because the Argentino Lionel Messi did not played for them due to an injury...

Again, VAAAMOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOOO :nana:


Pablo
PS: greenled cheering for Brazil... OMG... The horror, the horror


----------



## raggie33 (May 17, 2006)

wow peu like sooocer more then vi like football .good luck to ya team peu .ill try to find it on tv


----------



## tygger (May 17, 2006)

i would be a little worried PEU. argentina has an unpredictable group. especially since Van Basten brought on lots of younger Ajax players. and there's always van nistelrooy (even though he's can be unpredictable). and never underestimate african teams (most of those guys play in europe during regular season). thats whats great about the world cup, you just never know.


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 18, 2006)

Van Basten is about the only dutchman who didn't think Huntelaar should go.
The Netherlands are the country of 16 million football union coaches.
What he seems to have achieved is a far better spirit in the team, which I think is even more important than individual qualities, especially when things don't work out so well in the beginning. This has mostly been the case in recent tournaments.

Kees


----------



## PEU (May 18, 2006)

Thats correct, even with world class top players in our team, you never know... last world cup we were off in the 1st round  I still can't digest that fact...

We're on the same group with the Dutch, Costa de Marfil and Serbia-Montenegro, if I have to choose the most feared rival, I would say... Costa de Marfil :nana: 

The other day we knew our team list, its impressive, my bet is that we reach semifinals to say the least, but I would really love a final between Argentina & Brasil.


Pablo


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

If Argentina used green uniforms, I'd root for them :nana:

...esta barra no se deja... no se deja...


----------



## schrenz (May 18, 2006)

DoubleDutch said:


> The Netherlands are the country of 16 million football union coaches.
> 
> Kees


I know that, Germany has about 80million National-Coaches 
Excuse me, that I have forgotten to explain Linneckers sentence, I hope he still is right (but don't really believe:candle: ). We can live with everyone as world champion, except one team  .
Greets Jens


----------



## luigi (May 18, 2006)

Another argentinian here so we are now a mass of crazy argentinians rooting for Argentina in CPF (if 2 is a mass)

I'm both a soccer and football hyper-mega-fanatic, I call the period when there is no NFL and no local soccer "The dark ages" since basically nothing can be done to keep the adenalyne levels that you need for normal living.
I'm a huuuuuge Green Bay Packers fan and huge Boca Jrs (recent champions here) fan.

About the World cup my boss has decided to send me to Lithuania for business in the middle of the World Cup I was close to just quit but suddenly I noticed my trip has a stop in Frankfurt, if you get news about a CPF member kidnapped in Germany or missing don't be scared it is me and I'm watching a WC match my family has been notified on my upcoming kidnapping incident. 

We are going with a handicupped team this year, goalkeeper has no hands, our best striker can't make a goal in the arc of triumph and some of our best players have been just "forgotten" by our coach. We'll see what happens.

"Vamos vamos Argentinaaaaaaaaaa....."

Luigi


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

I just realized Costa Rica will be playing against Germany in the opening round. German team, prepare to be pulverized!!! :nana:


----------



## Topper (May 18, 2006)

Off topic a little,
Eric recieved 3 Awards at school today---Rookie of the year--the Hustle Award and All Regional Award. First Freshmen to get 3 Awards and the most awards on the team :rock: 
Oh Barcelona beat Arsenal 2-1---Just like Eric said they would. He is trying to get me to drive him to a Pro game in Oklahoma or Texas. Not sure about that.
Sorry but I wanted to bragg on my kid.
Topper


----------



## dbedit (May 18, 2006)

I do not follow soccer at all. The problem is the only thing I know about soccer is you get a point if your team kicks it in the net while the other team try's to prevent it. There has to be more to it than that. Can some one enlighten me on the strategies, rules, ect on the game.


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

Congrats on your son's achievements, Topper!!

dbedit, that's pretty much it. There are far more entertaining sports out there, I don't know why people get so pationate about soccer. I just pick "the other guys" to mess with my friends; :devil: I've never really cared for soccer.


----------



## schrenz (May 18, 2006)

Why are the Americans the only people in the whole world, don't understanding the real spirit of this game?

:buddies: although......greets from the world-cup-country

@luigi:I am able to kidnapp  you, i'm living near frankfurt


----------



## greenLED (May 18, 2006)

schrenz said:


> Why are the Americans the only people in the whole world, don't understanding the real spirit of this game?


FYI, there's a growing crowd of soccer fans in the US. Regardless, I'm not from the US, and I don't get it either.

Costa Rica is giving the day off to all public workers on the day of their first match, for example. With that (extreme, IMO) example in mind, why is that some people (and entire countries) are so pationate about it?


----------



## TorchMan (May 18, 2006)

schrenz said:


> Why are the Americans the only people in the whole world, don't understanding the real spirit of this game?
> 
> :buddies: although......greets from the world-cup-country
> 
> @luigi:I am able to kidnapp  you, i'm living near frankfurt


 
Hey, I'll take the holiday(s) if they want to make some official ones for it in this country. Of course my job wouldn't care anyway, as we get no holidays that don't fall on an off day anyway. 

Soccer was nothing here when I was growing up, even though we had an indoor team that was (I believe) fairly successful. I know the world is crazy about it. I've even read that two nations had a short war over a soccer match in the decades past!

Trying to get into the sport simply failed for me. Hockey was the same. In fact I think of hockey as sort of soccer on ice. I'm not tryng to offend anyone here, it's just that soccer bores me. This doesn't mean I'm better or even right about it, just that it's not my thing. Surely there must be some people in soccer loving nations that don't care for it. Of course they probably would not admit that in public... :naughty: 

My nephew played soccer and loved it. He doesn't play it now, and I'm not sure if he watches it. He's never liked baseball. The game is growing and catching on here in the U.S., especially among the younger generation. This country needs to win the World Cup or get very competive, that will accelerate things. A few more Brandy Chastain moments, if you will. 

I service a lot of soccer bars here, and they pack the house to fire code capacity for many matches. There are no parking spaces to be found during some contests. 

Again this is just my opinion, one that was asked about in the original post in this thread. No disrespect or hard feelings intended!


----------



## PEU (May 18, 2006)

Because you grow playing futbol with your friends in the street, because even a stone a can or whatever can act as a ball and let you play, because at school in the free time you can make a ball out of a piece of paper and play, because its an excuse of not doing your homework.

And when you grow, because you talk with your friends, because on monday if you team won you are happy and can share the happyness with other friends of the same team also have a little fun on your friends from other teams that losed. Because even with a belly bigger than the futbol ball you can play it at the club or at the beach.

And because all this every 4 years you have an anxiety feeling that grows inverselly proportional to the days left for the 1st game, the 2nd game and on and on. 

Almost an entire nation feels like this, and Im sure is the same in Brazil, Uruguay, Italy, Spain or many many other countries

I guess americans have the same feeling, but for different sports like football, baseball or basketball.

VAAAAMOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOOOO!


Pablo


----------



## schrenz (May 18, 2006)

Hey torchman, it was just a joke:wave: :buddies:


----------



## k-2 (May 18, 2006)

Nighthawk,

Fantastic thread start! I'm sure you started your thread with "does anyone care" knowing that most Americans don't, and the rest of the world does.

I personally don't. Soccer is the world's most popular game for one simple reason, and that is because it is so simple. dbedit does not need any enlightenment. He already completely understands the game. I am purposely calling soccer a game because it does not deserve to be called a sport. A sport to me signifies elevated athletic skill involved. Don't get me wrong. I've seen clips on ESPN on Renaldinho. Yes, he's an athlete. But take any good coordinated athlete and put them on a soccer field with the best in the world, and they will not look like a fool. Put them on a football field, baseball field, or basketball court with the best in the world (NFL, MLB, NBA), and they'll look like idiots.

I was going to say something about post-game Capri Sun and orange slices, but I'll leave that out. (Or did I?)

Just my 2 cents- not worth much, but trying to stir things up a bit.


















k-2


----------



## luigi (May 18, 2006)

Mmmm CPF friend near Frankfurt, how easy will it be to stage a fake kidnapping? Poor Luigi just disappeared in Frankfurt in the middle of the World cup.... Must resist must resist.

Basically we breathe soccer newspapers have made a soap opera from the selection process of our players. Our coach is always a suspect. We said we have 37 million coaches and that is quite true, you can't find someone here that doesn't have an opinion about which player should have gone and which ones should have stayed, how we should play etc etc.

I need a portable TV to watch the matches wherever I go, is there any portable mini-TV that will catch any air TV signal? It's a pity you can't get ESPN from "air" anywhere you go.


----------



## Topper (May 18, 2006)

k-2 said:


> Nighthawk,
> 
> Fantastic thread start! I'm sure you started your thread with "does anyone care" knowing that most Americans don't, and the rest of the world does.
> 
> ...



Ha my 15 year old son would differ if I would allow it. I would dare say your super star football/baseball/basketball player might pass out keeping up with real deal Soccer players. If you really want to "best" a Soccer team then look to your track and feild guys. I speak as a Dad of a Soccer player that has had the option of many other sports including martial arts football baseball basketball and a Soccer player is tough to beat. I know you do not agree and that is OK, im tellin you the Soccer boys have got "Mojo" lacking in most sports.
Topper


----------



## PEU (May 18, 2006)

k-2 said:


> Nighthawk,
> 
> Fantastic thread start! I'm sure you started your thread with "does anyone care" knowing that most Americans don't, and the rest of the world does.
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with a sport that is simple? 

by your logic the world fastest athtlete plays a simple game... whats simpler than running from point A to point B ?

And calling any pro futbol player an idiot because they can't compete with a pro player in other sport, is not smart to say the less... 

Take for example Michael Jordan, best basketball player ever IMHO, when he tried baseball he looked like... well, like you said about futbol players...

If you think is a simple sport, maybe you don't trully understand it, but instead of insulting the game, why don't you learn a little about it?


Pablo


----------



## Topper (May 18, 2006)

It took me years to understand "off sides" still unsure as to some fouls.
My little Redneck son tried to explain some fouls as it in fact at time pertains to "advantage"
Did you get fouled? sometimes a yes but no kinda thing.
If it is not a really BIG foul and it does not cause the ball to be an "advantage" for the team that might have fouled it may not be called, WHY beats me, Eric knows it is his game of choice "simple?"? not really
not even close.
Topper


----------



## tygger (May 18, 2006)

my attempt to explain a little about soccer:

Soccer is a poor man's game. No special equipment required.

Soccer is a game of finesse, endurance, refined skill, and beauty. Its not a game of brute force (although the ugly matches sometimes turn out that way)

Soccer is much more difficult to play than football or basketball because it takes much more practice to master control of a spherical ball with your feet and body than with your hands. And you must be in amazing physical shape to run an average of over 5 miles a game, 45 minutes continuous.

Soccer is highly unpredictable and continuous for almost 90 minutes straight. No time outs.

The thrill of soccer is in the game, the constant back and forth, attack and defend, a continuous setting up and executing of plays within plays. Goal scoring is icing on the cake, the cake being the game itself. 

soccer is a ideally a thinking man's game. to be a great player you must "know" the game, which means being able to constantly "read" the field. and you should always know what you're going to do with the ball before you get it. 


and you'll never meet as many foreigners playing a sport as you will in a random pick up soccer game in just about any city.


----------



## Topper (May 18, 2006)

Very nicely put tygger, very nice indeed.
Topper


----------



## raggie33 (May 18, 2006)

i prefare american football .matter as fact i love american football.its so fun to watch


----------



## luigi (May 18, 2006)

I'm amazed at how people that don't know some game or sport can be completely blinded about what the game really is. 

I challenge you to pick 11 top athletes that never played soccer from baseball, atheltism, basketball, football whatever you want and put them against 11 street kids from Argentina on a soccer field. The result can be so embarrasing that you would want to change a few things about how you see the game.

Soccer is not as complex in terms of skills and strategy as football being both a football and soccer fan I think it's realistic to say that but on the other hand soccer is not as simple as you may think it is. 

There is a lot of hidden strategy in soccer for example if they use a left footed forward on the right side of the field you would like him to be matched with a right footed defender so when he aims towards the center of the field the defender can cut him with his best angle.
There are tactial fouls, prepared plays from corners and free kicks, players intentionally in offside position to distract a defender, etc etc

When I played soccer in high school I remember one of my training excercises was to kick corners and put the ball in a specific 2m x 2m square in the oenalty area, after about a hundread kicks I got that under control and we called "zone 1" , same for other 5 different zones. Then the coach would design movements in the area so our players can get free of their defenders one of the players from outside the area would signal a zone and I had to kick the ball into that zone which was were our player was supossed to be free for a heading. Sometimes simple sports are not as simple as you think 

What really distinguishes soccer from other sports is that no matter how hard you train and no matter how big or strong you are you can't do anything against talent, against gifted players. 

Luigi







k-2 said:


> Nighthawk,
> 
> Fantastic thread start! I'm sure you started your thread with "does anyone care" knowing that most Americans don't, and the rest of the world does.
> 
> ...


----------



## schrenz (May 19, 2006)

@tygger: !!!!:twothumbs


----------



## Topper (May 19, 2006)

Topper


----------



## Topper (May 19, 2006)

Miguel my friend, please sit down before reading this. I was asking my son Eric
as to pertaining a Costa Rica vs Germany game. Normally a Redneck kinda response would include a snort or snicker perhaps a belly laugh or two far louder than it needs to be followed by something about "better pack your lunch boy" but he is only 15 new at that Redneck thing so his response was 
"Well dad at least if you and him are pals then he probably is not a gambler so at least he will not lose money on it"  
Eric tells me Germany has one of (if not the most) aggressive teams as in real physical (some might use a different term) but he also took about 20 minutes trying to make me understand that depending on how rough the Ref will let you play can in fact change the outlook on a game. So Miguel, hope for a less aggressive Ref and you got a chance. I find it amusing my kid keeps up with this sport and tries to instruct me.
Eric thinks Brazil has a very easy line up to start and expects them to do well
he also seems to think the USA team is unlikely to win the line up and if they do? Ha they will face Brazil he don't see the USA team getting that far but considers the Brazilian team a brick wall.
I still am amazed my son is so hopped up about this. As for me? I like the Jamaican Bobsled team but I don't think they are playing.
Topper


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

Only in American can they fail not only to understand the significance of the world's most popular sport and the world's largest sporting event but also to call it by a different name! :green:

The World Cup brings nations to a stand-still.
If the final were to be between England and Germany it would be the most important event in recent history - not just for the two nations competing!

Al


----------



## Topper (May 19, 2006)

Al, my buddie my pal  
Quit labeling ALL Americans!! Did you miss my post where I stated My son has played for TEN years and he is just 15? Did you miss that part where we is in Arkansas? (considered to be a backwoods backword state)
Jeez Al we ain't all bad. My Redneck son thinks England has some good strikers
but he also thinks Germany has a great defense.
anybody want to send me a small Brazilian flag  :lolsign: 
Topper :lolsign:


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

Its so easy to tar all Americans with the same brush though! :nana:
You're right though - you Americans aren't all bad! :wave:


----------



## raggie33 (May 19, 2006)

we all like diff sports so whatdont get so weird cause i may not like what ya like


----------



## Size15's (May 19, 2006)

That's right. I'm not a big fan of football but the World Cup is different. Whole nations bending their collective, united wills against each other. Eleven play eleven but many millions win and lose and the consequences last for decades...


----------



## PEU (May 20, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Only in American can they fail not only to understand the significance of the world's most popular sport and the world's largest sporting event but also to call it by a different name! :green:
> 
> The World Cup brings nations to a stand-still.
> If the final were to be between England and Germany it would be the most important event in recent history - not just for the two nations competing!
> ...



Different countries see different finals  

My dream final is Argentina - Brasil and defeating them like we did in Italia 90 World Cup last rounds. Italia90... bad mouth taste... we lost the championship in the last 5 minutes... 


Pablo


----------



## barnabe (May 20, 2006)

The World Cup Soccer is one of the most important event here in Europe, and for the rest of the world except North America. maybe it is more important than the Olympics Games where there are too many different sports.

Even people who usually don't follow soccer will watch their team playing.

The most impressive team is Brazil, with a very strong player in every lines (Brazil team is not only a very offensive team, but defensive players are also very impressive), and on top of all Ronaldihno who is certainly the most incredible player at this moment.
To me every other team are outsiders; I'll put the germans first because they play at home. Argentina, England, Czech, France, Italy, Mexico have also good teams.
Africans team are very physical but too impredictable.


----------



## schrenz (May 20, 2006)

PEU said:


> Different countries see different finals
> 
> My dream final is Argentina - Brasil and defeating them like we did in Italia 90 World Cup last rounds. Italia90... bad mouth taste... we lost the championship in the last 5 minutes...
> 
> ...


 
ahhhh, Italia 90   
But I agree with Al, my dream-final is Germany-England
For the Americans: Both Nations still discuss about the final 1966!!!
Greets Jens


----------



## PEU (May 20, 2006)

schrenz said:


> ahhhh, Italia 90
> But I agree with Al, my dream-final is Germany-England
> For the Americans: Both Nations still discuss about the final 1966!!!
> Greets Jens



 Jens, at least we can make fun on the english together remembering this picture:





(click on image for its history)

And in the same game (we won 2-1) happened the The Goal of the Century / Maradona's goal on Google Video 

:wave:


Pablo


----------



## Taylorf (May 20, 2006)

k-2 said:


> Nighthawk,
> 
> Fantastic thread start! I'm sure you started your thread with "does anyone care" knowing that most Americans don't, and the rest of the world does.
> 
> ...


 

At my highschool all the soccer players are the best athletes in the grade. Most of the soccer players can beat almost everyone on the cross country team, and most are the stars on the track team. Soccer players are among the best atheletes in the world. If you had players from another sport play a professional soccer team they would get annialated. Soccer looks easy but its not. If you play soccer a lot you would realize how complicated it actually is.


----------



## schrenz (May 20, 2006)

Oh Pablo, that's hard, :tsk: :twothumbs 
but if I agree with you, I can bet, an englishman serve me the history of the Wembley-Goal:hairpull: 
Is Maradona still looking like Jaba the Hut? 
Greets Jens


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 20, 2006)

Schrenz said:
We can live with everyone as world champion, except one team.

LOL. This makes me think of the apologies that Rummenigge offered the other day for the 8-0 defeat of the Dutch all star team in the farewell game for Johan Cruyff.

He really didn't need to. As far as I can remember, Johan was perfectly O.K. with this, perfectionist as he is.

But, I remember 1974 very well. We went on holiday the day after, and we still felt dumb and betrayed. The Dutch commentator said, after Müller's goal: "So we still fell into the trap". The arrogance of the Dutch team had reached a point that they underestimated the German side.

But then there was 1988, which saved this little country for quite a few years. Once more, arrogance was a key word in the Dutch team. Van Breukelen eyeballing a penalty taker, Rijkaard as spitting lama and Koeman wiping his a$$ with a German shirt in the locker room. 

Well, I sort of lost interest a bit in Dutch football since then. Must watch the World Cup a bit though. Two days ago I won a wide screen TV in a contest at work. Everybody kept telling me how lucky I was just before the beginning of the games! I'll install it tomorrow, and see if Van Basten will really use the whole width of the field, LOL.

Kees


----------



## schrenz (May 20, 2006)

We'll see....


----------



## raggie33 (May 20, 2006)

man i cant find it on tv any where surely it has to be on here.im all into learning a new sport


----------



## PEU (May 20, 2006)

it will be for sure during the championship raggie, don't worry


Pablo


----------



## schrenz (May 21, 2006)

On the 9th of june we can start the *"world-cup-mega-threat"*we'll have a lot of fun, especially after the several games:devil: .


----------



## PEU (May 21, 2006)

yeah!, this is just "warming" 


Pablo


----------



## PEU (May 30, 2006)

How did your team performed in the warmups?

Argentina won 4-0 to... Argentina  well to the sub-20 team

Now we play against Angola. Messi still can't play 


Pablo


----------



## DrJ (May 31, 2006)

If the US goes through 2nd in their group, then they very well might meet Brazil in the next round.

Yeah, and then it's gonna be payback for 1994 when Brazil beat us in the 2nd round.

USA USA USA

(If the English fans can always think they are the best team in the World and that they are gonna win, then yeah, it's USA all the way to the final game in Berlin, I'd say.)


----------



## DrJ (May 31, 2006)

Yup...and Serbia and Montenegro is going through this time, which means that either Argentina or Holland isn't....


----------



## mikehill (May 31, 2006)

I'll predict that England play Germany in the final and ... England win 5-1 ... again ;-)
Mike.


----------



## DrJ (May 31, 2006)




----------



## nighthawk (May 31, 2006)

DrJ said:


> If the US goes through 2nd in their group, then they very well might meet Brazil in the next round.
> 
> Yeah, and then it's gonna be payback for 1994 when Brazil beat us in the 2nd round.
> 
> ...



I also will root for the U.S. team. But it would be hard to beat Brazil.


----------



## PEU (May 31, 2006)

And we smoked Angola yesterday  our team is looking good !


Pablo


----------



## greenLED (May 31, 2006)

Germany doesn't stand a chance against Costa Rica in the opening match. :nana:


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, but we have our secret weapons:

http://www.hollandcourier.com/vreemd_volkje_hoor_die_hollanders_in_portugal.jpg

Watch # 14 in the background LOL!

Kees


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 31, 2006)

England, England, England.

howay the lads.


----------



## DrJ (Jun 1, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Germany doesn't stand a chance against Costa Rica in the opening match. :nana:


GO TICOS!!!


----------



## PEU (Jun 8, 2006)

Let the games begin, less than 24 hs for the initial match!!! and less than 48hs for our first match!

VAMOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOO!


Pablo
PS: avatar changed for the occasion


----------



## cheapo (Jun 8, 2006)

i dont know why all the other teams bother to play, because GERMANY WILL WIN!!!     

-david


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 9, 2006)

schrenz said:


> I can't believe, that you come from Brazil


 
Yes, I'm brazilian.

Sorry for the delay on answering, thats because I wasn't subscribing this thread.


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 9, 2006)

I heard Michael Ballack was injured. Anyone can confirm this ?


----------



## cheapo (Jun 9, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> I heard Michael Ballack was injured. Anyone can confirm this ?



yep, a darn shame... he injured his baby cow.

-David


----------



## PEU (Jun 9, 2006)

Opening ceremony right now 








VAMOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOO!


Pablo


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 9, 2006)

Allez les Bleus


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 9, 2006)

im going to watch i wanna learn new sport i guess espn ill see if its on im sure it is on but not sure what chanel i need a tv gude is the usa in it at all?


----------



## raggie33 (Jun 9, 2006)

i see a game with costa rica vs germany is that it?


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 10, 2006)

Watch out for Dutch coach Leo Beenhakker (which literally translated = 'legchopper'  ) and his boys from Trinidad & Tobago: they wrestled a point from the Swedes already!

Kees


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 10, 2006)

Go Germany! Deutschland ubber alles!


----------



## PEU (Jun 10, 2006)

and we won our 1st match, even playing at half machine in the second half 


Pablo


----------



## greenLED (Jun 10, 2006)

raggie33 said:


> i see a game with costa rica vs germany is that it?


Yup, "we" opened the Cup against Germany. We lost 4-2, but gave them a run for their money. :nana: Haven't paid much attention, but I think the match broke the record for number of goals in an opening match or something like that.

AE, AE, AE, AOOOOOOOOOO, TI-COOOOOOOOOS, TI-COOOOOOOOOOS!!!!
     

(Yes, yes, I know, we wont' make it past the second round, but taunting and bluffing is part of the Cup.) :nana:


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 11, 2006)

I wont say much... Let's wait and see...


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 11, 2006)

One down, two to go!

Kees


----------



## Luminator (Jun 11, 2006)

It was really fun talking to all that english, portugese, mexican, ... fans here at Frankfurt tonight.

The press doesn't exaggarate, it's like they write: http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,420647,00.html

But ... sorry you guys from all over the world: Germany will win this time, just calculate:

*54 x 74 - 1990 =* *2006
*
See: http://www.expatica.com/source/site_article.asp?subchannel_id=26&story_id=30250&name=Germany's+World+Cup+hope%3A+54x74+-+1990+%3D+2006+*
*


----------



## Geologist (Jun 11, 2006)

Right in the middle of all the craziness here in Germany. Another poster was right - the World Cup is like a month of Super Bowls. Lots of fun, lots of games to see. People are here from all over for the fun! Like the World Cup dieties were watching, the weather cleared up (miserable year so far), and now we have sunshine, good beer and the world cup!


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 11, 2006)

Brazil was the campion in 1994 world cup. Before that, was in 1970.

1970 + 1994 = 3964

The last time Argentina was the champion was 1986, before that was in 1978.

1986 + 1978 = 3964

Germany won in 1990. Before that, the last time was in 1974.

1990 + 1974 = 3964

If you follow the logic, the winner of the world cup in 2002 must have won the 1962 world cup. Because 3964 - 2002 = 1962.

The 1962 wolrd cup winner was Brazil !

So, who would win the 2006 World Cup?... :thinking: Answer: 3964 - 2006 = 1958
Who won the 1958 world cup ?

Damn! Brazil won!


----------



## Ledean (Jun 11, 2006)

Hav'nt seen Brazil in action yet.
Trinidad and Tobago holding Sweden to a draw was really impressive for them
And they played with just 10 men for most of the seconed half.


----------



## PEU (Jun 11, 2006)

Luminator said:


> It was really fun talking to all that english, portugese, mexican, ... fans here at Frankfurt tonight.
> 
> The press doesn't exaggarate, it's like they write: http://service.spiegel.de/cache/international/0,1518,420647,00.html
> 
> ...




mmm... your logic is twisted... it should be Argentina:

we were champoins in 1978 and 1986, so 78 x 86 = 6708

Then since we are on CPF and the only well known user that has a nickname with numbers is 4sevens (47) and since he registered in 2004 (04) take 6708-4704 and that gives you the number 2004 !!

Aha, but what does 2004 mean after all? well my kid that year was age 3, and 3 here is the magic number, because when Argentina becomes the new champion it will be our 3rd cup.

And no, it can't be Germany since my kid was born here   


Pablo


----------



## Protaeus (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry to dissapoint you all, but Australia will kick you all!!!!!!!!!!

Go Socceroos!!!!!!! 

Australian's tend to follow any sport where they have a national team and international competition


----------



## J_Oei (Jun 11, 2006)

Isn't rugby a bigger sport "down under" than soccer?

I remember being down there once during tri-nations, and the place was a madhouse!


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the U.S. is up for action soon.
Can the U.S. beat a soccer team that is currently ranked #2 in the world ?


----------



## tygger (Jun 12, 2006)

HELP!!! I'm getting no sleep! Even when i try to sleep past 5:30AM, my body (knowing full well its world cup time) will not let me sleep. Oh, and i'm also learning spanish fluently because the only TV station that carries all the games is Univision. I'm pretty sure my neighbors are getting tired of hearing GOOOOOOOL, GOL, GOL, GOL, GOL, GOL, GOL, GOL! at 6AM. I'll probably start going to a pub so i don't **** them off too much.


----------



## schrenz (Jun 12, 2006)

mikehill said:


> I'll predict that England play Germany in the final and ... England win 5-1 ... again ;-)
> Mike.


Again???
There will not be a referee from the USSR on the line 

Against us you will loose after penalty-shooting (always!):devil:


----------



## tygger (Jun 12, 2006)

so far, the best play has come from:

1. Argentina (i hate to say it but i really think they can win this time)

2. Portugal (again i hate to say it because, except Figo, i don't like Portugal)

3. Angola 

what do you guys think?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 12, 2006)

1 France
2 Argentina
3 Brazil
4 Germany


Hehehehehe... :lolsign: :nana: :devil:  

And France will play its first match tomorrow.....


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 12, 2006)

So far, I've seen that European teams are all over-rated.
Sweden v. Trinidad = draw. Couldn't even win against a 10 man team.
England v. Paraguay = 1 - 0. England was lucky to win this match.
Poland v. Ecuador = 0 - 2. 
Portugal v. Angola = 1 - 0.


----------



## schrenz (Jun 12, 2006)

:thinking: You forgot Germany :Costa-Rica 4:2 (o.k., defense could be better)and with France a Spain and Italy some of the best European teams play in the next days.
Greets from the world-cup-country
Jens


----------



## LITEmania (Jun 12, 2006)

have you heard of "pelles curse 2006 worldcup so far",

a team wears Puma, loses the match
a team wears Nike, wins the match


----------



## tygger (Jun 12, 2006)

i guess the czech republic just busted that curse. CR(puma) 3 US(nike) 0


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 12, 2006)

Australia-Japan 3-1.. nice match !!!
USA- csech Republic 0-3, hmm maybe USA could play better


----------



## bwaites (Jun 12, 2006)

The US was best described as "listless". 

It will be 3 and a plane home if they don't change quite a bit. I wonder if they were just sandbagging, realizing that the effort to beat the Czechs might take too much out of them and risk losing their other 2 games.

We'll see in few days. Otherwise, all that hype for no results!

Bill


----------



## Happy T (Jun 12, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I wonder if they were just sandbagging........


 
No way does a team have "sandbagging" in their playbook. They were flat outplayed on both ends. Wish I could get the two hours I wasted watching it back.

I agree that they better get aggresive or book their plane tickets home.


----------



## barnabe (Jun 12, 2006)

Teams that have impressed me till now :
-Argentina
-Cszech Rep 
-Italy

But tomorrow we'll see France and Brazil...


----------



## tygger (Jun 12, 2006)

ZIDANE! ZIDANE! ZIDANE! Can't wait to see the french play.


----------



## Protaeus (Jun 12, 2006)

mwahahahaha what a match, Australia vs Japan!

1-0 Japan's way then BANG! 3 goals in the last 8 minutes of the match!!!!!

Go Australia!!!!!

Good thing Australia wears Nike eh LITEmania?  Perhaps it's the Nike Adidas curse?

The Brazil match should be interesting


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 13, 2006)

Salute for the boys from down under. Impressive performance in the last minutes !


----------



## schrenz (Jun 13, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> So far, I've seen that European teams are all over-rated.
> .


Like the czech republic ?:lolsign: :lolsign: :lolsign:


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 13, 2006)

Well, if they're good to prove that they're ranked #2 in the world, they could have scored more. But I guess the U.S. team wasn't that bad at all.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2006)

Four hours to wait.. and then France-Suisse !!


----------



## LITEmania (Jun 13, 2006)

2:1 we won.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah,.. very nice 

Just one hour before the first France worldcup match


----------



## tygger (Jun 13, 2006)

what happened to France? it was a very ugly game with way too many yellow cards. Were Zizou and Henry the only ones playing today??? they were very lucky that the swiss did not score.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 13, 2006)

Up to now, Brazil 1 x 0 Croatia.

Come on Croatia, can't you handle the brazilian team ?


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 14, 2006)

France v. Switzerland was boring and lame. I want my 2 x 45 minutes back


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 14, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> France v. Switzerland was boring and lame. I want my 2 x 45 minutes back



I agree !!! Bad France  Bad Switzerland  nul draw


----------



## rantanplan (Jun 14, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> France v. Switzerland was boring and lame. I want my 2 x 45 minutes back



The french are heading for a record ... now 6 hours of playing at a WM without scoring a single goal. They made their last WM goal in 1998. 

respect :thumbsup:


----------



## KingSmono (Jun 14, 2006)

I agree that soccer is celebrated WAY more in other parts of the world than in the US, but some people take it waaaay too far... Like, remember when the goalie accidently threw the ball in his OWN goal, losing the game for his team? I think it was Columbia... and some irritated fans hunted him down and murdered him!

Or this, which just happened yesterday...  A couple fans were shot to death for cheering too loudly... :ironic:

-Allen


----------



## GeoffChan (Jun 14, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> Salute for the boys from down under. Impressive performance in the last minutes !



Sorry that it's a bit late but 

Aussie, Aussie, Aussie.... Oi, Oi, Oi


----------



## PEU (Jun 14, 2006)

what happened Pascal with France??? what a boring game...

Brazil-Croatia at least was far more entertaining and in the end Brazil was suffering, but they managed to keep the result.


Pablo

Pablo


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 14, 2006)

PEU said:


> what happened Pascal with France??? what a boring game...
> 
> Pablo




Not funny Pablo


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 14, 2006)

PEU said:


> what happened Pascal with France??? what a boring game...
> 
> Brazil-Croatia at least was far more entertaining and in the end Brazil was suffering, but they managed to keep the result.
> 
> ...



Entertaining? That was a lousy game. I only managed to watch a couple of minutes of the spanish game today at work, but that was much better. 
So, very few really good matches untill now but I really like how all the fans from all over the world are having a big party together.

Chrisse


----------



## PEU (Jun 14, 2006)

Germans... you lucky *******s...  

1-0 in overtime...


Pablo


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 14, 2006)

PEU said:


> Germans... you lucky *******s...
> 
> 1-0 in overtime...
> 
> ...



Well, I think that was well deserved. Seeing the last ten minutes we could (should) have scored at least 4 goals.

Chrisse


----------



## PEU (Jun 14, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> Well, I think that was well deserved. Seeing the last ten minutes we could (should) have scored at least 4 goals.
> 
> Chrisse



agreed, but you scored in the last minute of overtime...  two hits in the crosspiece in the same attack... thats a new one to me 


Pablo


----------



## Size15's (Jun 14, 2006)

PEU said:


> agreed, but you scored in the last minute of overtime...  two hits in the crosspiece in the same attack... thats a new one to me
> 
> 
> Pablo



Crossbar.

German deserved to win that game but they really should have won it sooner, and by more. They'll have to play better than that next time.

Al


----------



## tygger (Jun 15, 2006)

Size15's said:


> Crossbar.
> 
> German deserved to win that game but they really should have won it sooner, and by more. They'll have to play better than that next time.
> 
> Al




agreed. but the poles played a really good game and had great defense. honestly though, i think germany is playing really well considering most of their players are unknown. at one point i was hoping Klinsmann would put himself in the game and show them how to score a goal.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 15, 2006)

PEU said:


> Germans... you lucky *******s...
> 
> 1-0 in overtime...
> 
> ...




Hehe.. jealous Pablo ? 

France was not so lucky, because without a hand they would have put one goal  Did you see it ?

The most important (for me) it's that we speak about matches, not results. :lolsign:


----------



## kakster (Jun 15, 2006)

KingSmono said:


> I agree that soccer is celebrated WAY more in other parts of the world than in the US, but some people take it waaaay too far... Like, remember when the goalie accidently threw the ball in his OWN goal, losing the game for his team? I think it was Columbia... and some irritated fans hunted him down and murdered him!
> 
> Or this, which just happened yesterday...  A couple fans were shot to death for cheering too loudly... :ironic:
> 
> -Allen




That was Pablo Escobar, a Columbian defender. Unluckily for him, the boss of a drugs cartel had bet heavily on that game.


----------



## Protaeus (Jun 15, 2006)

ouch.....thats pretty harsh..

Now all Im worried about are the yellow cards that half the team got 

Still two more matches to play, can't get any more cards!!!!!

Im putting money on Australia to win against Brazil this Sunday. $6.75  If they win I'll have enough money to get another flashlight 

More incentive (not that I need any more) to go for Australia 

There haven't been many large wins so far. I guess the pools ended up fairly well rounded.


----------



## greenLED (Jun 15, 2006)

Holly f....... s....!!! Costa Rica lost to Ecuador....   
:mecry: :mecry: :mecry:

Guess I'll have to root for Brazil now... nana: PEU)


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 15, 2006)

Hehe GreenLed...and me I will root for the winner


----------



## PEU (Jun 15, 2006)

greenLED said:


> Guess I'll have to root for Brazil now... nana: PEU)



:whoopin: 

You better root for us tomorrow 


Pablo


----------



## LukeK (Jun 15, 2006)

I setup streaming video from my home computer just so my coworker and I could watch the world cup. Right now we're enjoying the Trinidad and England game. 
This is my first time to keep up with the tournament -- it's really a lot of fun! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 15, 2006)

Did you catch Trinidad and Tobago's offside goal. That would have been a really sweet goal had he not been offside. He was only off by no more than a foot too. 

So how do you think U.S. will stack up against Italy this weekend. I am not gonna miss that game. I am cheering for Italy this world cup (I dont know why, I just picked a team that I like to cheer for this world cup) but am from the U.S. so I am not sure who I want to win.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 15, 2006)

So, Gary Lineker was right!
Sorry, I'm not much of a kabbalist myself, so I won't follow your math.
Maybe Gary's math is worth a try: 2 x 11 x 2 x 45 = 1980. Drat! No World Cup in 1980. So, by default it's Germany 

Kees


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, I am sure PEU is proud of that huge victory. 6 to 0!! That is insane.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 16, 2006)

it's IMHO the best match I've ever see in this world cup 2006 !!
Many thanks Argentina for this great match and beautiful team spirit !! 

I am sure now that Argentina could win this Cup !!!


----------



## PEU (Jun 16, 2006)

:drunk: :nana: :buddies: 

2 games won... 5 to go 

This game was a tasting of what our team is capable, Crespo, Saviola, Messi, Rodriguez & Tevez, they are deadly.

There wasn't much pressure for the goal keeper or the defense, so I hope they perform as well if needed.


VAMOS ARGENTINA CARAJOOOOOOOOOOO


Pablo


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 16, 2006)

I am sure Argentina has exhausted all their energy now ... won't go much further ... :nana:  :wave:


----------



## luigi (Jun 16, 2006)

I've never seen a team give up in a world championship in the way Serbia & Montenegro did, they just didn't want to play, at one point I thought they were going to retire.
It could have been 14-0 had we wanted but there was no point in running up the score risking an injury.
The S&M players were in conflict with the coach, a player leaving the team etc and they bad group was very revealed in the match.

Now we are in the zone 

Luigi


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 17, 2006)

Viva Argentina !
This would be a second time no European teams win WC on European soil.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice match Americans  
Now you have to win the next match...


----------



## x-ray (Jun 17, 2006)

Italy v USA was the most entertaining match so far


----------



## Topper (Jun 17, 2006)

I hope we get a different Ref for the next game  
Topper


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 17, 2006)

Ya, that ref was horrible. Did you hear he has been suspended before for irregularities, so this wasn't the first time.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 18, 2006)

Peu / Luigi,

Argentina must be more into the zone than the Dutch. Everybody here has reservations about their style of playing; effective so far, but hardly entertaining, and the lines aren't mixing very much.

Didn't see much of Argentina's game, so can't really estimate their strength. And the Dutch press are speculating about how many reserves Van Basten is going to give a go, now the pressure of qualifying is off. Not too many, I hope; mustn't break up the team too much. Many yellow cards, though.

So what do you think (apart from Argentina winning the World Cup) ? 

Kees


----------



## schrenz (Jun 20, 2006)

Germany : Ecuador 3:0:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now Sweden willbe the next to beat:touche:


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 21, 2006)

Ecuador wasn't up to playing a good soccer game. Either way, Ecuador was qualified for the second round.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 21, 2006)

I love the idea of the World Cup. International competition. Alot of us here don't get much exposure to it, though, myself included. Kinda like hockey. Carolina just won the NHL championship and you wouldn't be able to tell if you're watching ESPN. Merely a footnote. 

Uh, I'm rooting for the Americans, but we really need to score a goal of our own. Someone should have given a leaping Bill Bates-like headbutt to that ref. Preferably someone that wouldn't be missed too much in the lineup when they were ousted from the competition.
If the USA falls, I'm rooting for the Dutch. Only because I've been to Amsterdam and fell in love with the city. And no, not for just the obvious reasons. The people and the city are majic. And the Van Gogh museum was a religious experience. Oh yeah,.... the Heineken brewery was pretty sweet, too.

C'mon US of A!!


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 24, 2006)

schrenz said:


> Germany : Ecuador 3:0:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now Sweden willbe the next to beat:touche:




Ande we did it !!!! To all those who can't be in germany now: :nana:

No really, you have to be in the streets to see what this world cup does to the people in our country. 

Chrisse


----------



## PEU (Jun 24, 2006)

See you next saturday Chrisse 

Vamos Argentina Carajoooo!​

Pablo


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 24, 2006)

PEU said:


> See you next saturday Chrisse
> 
> Vamos Argentina Carajoooo!​
> 
> Pablo



Just pray you don't need us to score your goals, like you needed the mexicans. :touche: :wave: :wave: 
Anyway, germany-argentina would have been a nice final, let's hope we'll see a good and fair match. 

Chrisse


----------



## Mags (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, Korea lost yesterday against Switzerland.  I think us koreans really got lucky back in '02 and sorta overestimated ourselves this time. Even so, I am quite frustrated at the performance of our players. In every game this year our opponents have managed to score a goal in the first 20 minutes. France got a goal in 10 minutes for crying out loud...


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 25, 2006)

I see there was fighting in the stands between England and Germany. I see England started it this time. 

Deutschland Uber Alles!:rock:


----------



## Mags (Jun 25, 2006)

Germany is always superior? Sorry, havent spoken german in a while....


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 25, 2006)

That's the beginning of the first verse of our national anthem, but we don't sing this verse any longer. We had our times when we wanted to be superior to every other nation....
Regarding the fights, we had feared that far more hooligans would make it to the matches. Untill now, the world cup is a big party for most of us.

Chrisse


----------



## winny (Jun 25, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> Ande we did it !!!! To all those who can't be in germany now: :nana:



*******s!  

No, you won fair and square... Actually, I think I will hold my thumbs for Germany from now on.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 25, 2006)

It was painful to watch [England perform poorly as always] but at least we won.

How much longer can our luck last?


----------



## Coop (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats to portugal. They just kicked the dutch teams ***...


----------



## x-ray (Jun 25, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Congrats to portugal. They just kicked the dutch teams ***...



And what a game :rock:

4 red cards and 16 yellow :touche:


----------



## Topper (Jun 25, 2006)

I have watched many of the matches and it seems to me far too many cards are issued across the board some ridiculous in my view. A shame on the games thinking the ref's are less than good. Argentina vs Brazil would be my pick but what do I know.
Topper


----------



## PEU (Jun 25, 2006)

Topper said:


> I have watched many of the matches and it seems to me far too many cards are issued across the board some ridiculous in my view. A shame on the games thinking the ref's are less than good. Argentina vs Brazil would be my pick but what do I know.
> Topper



that would be my dream final if we win  we are now only 2 games away from the finals...


Pablo


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 26, 2006)

Great games so far. Can't wait for next Friday, Germany v. Argentina.

VIVA ARGENTINA !!


----------



## Mags (Jun 26, 2006)

IIRC, it always comes downbetween Germany and Brazil, and I am patiently waiting until that match....


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 26, 2006)

*Vamos AUSTRALIA Carajoooo!*
** 
*   *


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 26, 2006)

*VAMOS DEUTSCHLAND CARAJOOOOOOO!*


----------



## PEU (Jun 26, 2006)

:lolsign: for the previous posts.


 the referee just stole the game from the aussies... if I were australian I would be mad as hell right now...


Pablo


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 26, 2006)

PEU said:


> that would be my dream final if we win  we are now only 2 games away from the finals...
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
For us brazilians, the perfect final would be similar to yours, but if Brazil wins


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 26, 2006)

Gosh, that was quick.
16 yellow and 4 red. We're out of it. The Dutch never convinced me.
And out goes the last of the quartet of Dutch coaches with Australia. What a bummer! Undeserved penalty in the 93rd minute!
My neighbour is Italian. Must talk to him tomorrow.
Beenhakker (Trinidad & Tabago): out
Advocaat (South Korea): out
Van Basten (Netherlands): out
Hiddink (Australia): out

A sad day for Dutch football 

Kees


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 26, 2006)

.


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 27, 2006)

The boys from down under certainly don't deserve that penalty kick. What a shame..


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah, I heard it was a dodgy call... I didn't want to wait up until midnight to watch it (not that hardcore of a fan) but was sad to hear it went down like that.

Worse still is I have a lot of Italian mates that are happy to let me know alllllll about it!  

Go Aussie Go!! (Next time). 

Tim.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 27, 2006)

Todays is Brazil mach against Gana. I bet that PEU is rooting for us 

Expecting the final mach Brazil x Argentina...

Cheers HERMANO !


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 27, 2006)

I am sorry to disturb your dreams ... but Germany will annihilate Argentina on Friday ... :nana:


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 27, 2006)

...and saturday another Brazil France  Hurrah


----------



## chrisse242 (Jun 27, 2006)

Frenchyled said:


> ...and saturday another Brazil France  Hurrah



Congratulations Frenchy, I knew your team was going to win. Actually, only two out of the eleven guys at our office thought you had a chance. 
That is going to be a great match on saturday...

Chrisse


----------



## ledvador (Jun 27, 2006)

it was a nice match...
a great lesson against spain team.
and a very great goal from zizou.
Whoo's the boss?....


----------



## schrenz (Jun 30, 2006)

Only 7 hours yet.........


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 30, 2006)

Thx Chrisse, we really love when FRANCE play like they played against spain 
And good luck to Germany team ..Berlin 17h00...

PS: Pablo good luck too...


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jun 30, 2006)

Argentina is comming back to South America.

By the other hand, we all know Neoca's are great lights. Thats more important for us flashaholics. :naughty: 

I bet that now the Argentins will root for Brazil, so the champion title will be in neighborhood. Right PEU ?


----------



## cheapo (Jun 30, 2006)

YES!!! GERMANY WINS!!! WOAH THAT WAS CLOSE! and those sore losers had to start a little fight at the end... so not cool 

-David


----------



## PEU (Jun 30, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## greenLED (Jun 30, 2006)

I was rooting for Argentina.


----------



## cyberhobo (Jun 30, 2006)

*GERMANY*
*DEUTSCHLAND*
*ALEMANIA*
** 
** 
*Forever!:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :goodjob: :goodjob: *


----------



## Mags (Jul 1, 2006)

Great match with Germany and Argentina. Most interesting was that little melee in the end...


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

A few impressions from my hometown:

















Around 15 000 people are having a great party...

Sorry Peu, it was a hard fight, though I didn't like how the team from argentina acted after the match was over...

Chrisse


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 1, 2006)

Great game !!
Germany deserved to win, they had a better goal keeper.
It'd be interesting when Germany meets Brazil in the Final.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 1, 2006)

Are you sure Germany will meet Brazil :naughty:  :devil:


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 1, 2006)

nighthawk said:


> Great game !!
> Germany deserved to win, they had a better goal keeper.
> It'd be interesting when Germany meets Brazil in the Final.


 

 :thumbsdow :thumbsdow  :scowl: :touche: :nana: :tsk: :whoopin: :hairpull: :shakehead 


I think that you are missing something here !!!


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 1, 2006)

Waowww...nice pictures and supporters (especially the girls  ) 

Hmmm.. 5 hours and counting....


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 1, 2006)

We can make a deal ... I get those supporters and Italy can have the cup ... we could let them win ... :nana: :wave:


----------



## Topper (Jul 1, 2006)

I will be cheering for Brazil. I wanted the US of A to win (of course I was not suprised we did not) so that leaves Brazil as the American team (South America counts for me). Nothing against the other teams in the least.
Topper


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> :thumbsdow :thumbsdow  :scowl: :touche: :nana: :tsk: :whoopin: :hairpull: :shakehead
> 
> 
> I think that you are missing something here !!!




Missing? What? I can't think of anything between us and the final. :nana:

Chrisse


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> We can make a deal ... I get those supporters and Italy can have the cup ... we could let them win ... :nana: :wave:



All of them? I'd give that cup away for pic #five. Miciobigio, did you take those pics? They are great...

Chrisse


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Allez les bleus!!!!*

France - Brasil 1:0 and 15 minutes to go!

Chrisse


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
0-1 les bleus the WINNER!


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

Félicitations Frenchy/ledvador!!!! Now we want to see a final germany-france!!!!

Chrisse


----------



## FredericoFreire (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats to France. They played way better than Brazil. And Zidane is a great player.


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

Yes Chrisse,
Save the date on the 9th of july!!!!
It's a big big party at the champ Elysée in Paris, and some fire craker near my home.


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your encouragements !!! 

And yes Chrisse a Germany/France will be nice 

Next match on wednesday 

Ledvador, très joli match, n'est-ce pas ? On a vu du très grand Zidane.. et surtout un jeu d'équipe très structuré..ils méritaient de gagner ce soir après ce qu'ils ont fait !!!


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

FredericoFreire said:


> Congrats to France. They played way better than Brazil. And Zidane is a great player.



Thanks Frederico,
Brazil are a great player too, they gave a nice play.


----------



## vaism (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh my god! Brazil is out!! But to be fair, France played much better. Barthez wasn't even slightly troubled throughout the match.. But from history, seems like the French do know how to counter the samba boys tactics.. :candle:


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

Frenchyled said:


> Thanks for all your encouragements !!!
> 
> And yes Chrisse a Germany/France will be nice
> 
> ...



Beau jeu en effet face a une équipe du brézil qui n'a pas démérité. les match France-Brézil promettent toujour du beau spectacle quelque soit l'issue.
OOPS.. sory for those whoo don't undertand the french..
Brazil-France give always a nice show wathever the winner.
ALLEZ LES BLEUS!


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

vaism said:


> Oh my god! Brazil is out!! But to be fair, France played much better. Barthez wasn't even slightly troubled throughout the match.. But from history, seems like the French do know how to counter the samba boys tactics.. :candle:



For sure... brazilian and french are playing often together in the european season club.


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 1, 2006)

Ohh by the way... Football 's coming home... It will be an all european final...!!!!


----------



## vaism (Jul 1, 2006)

ledvador said:


> For sure... brazilian and french are playing often together in the european season club.


 
Yes sure, but why not the other way round?! Brazilian finding a way to counter the French instead.


----------



## ledvador (Jul 1, 2006)

vaism said:


> Yes sure, but why not the other way round?! Brazilian finding a way to counter the French instead.


Maybe cause the french team are the best players ... </: o ) give a better team work... and they get Bartez as goal.


----------



## kiely23+ (Jul 1, 2006)

PEU said:


> :wave:


Peu, yet you must be strong... 
:buddies:


----------



## PEU (Jul 1, 2006)

Now for the fun side of the World Cup: JOKES

I feel better now that Brazil and England are out too 

:buddies: :grouphug: 


Pablo


----------



## kakster (Jul 1, 2006)

England and penalty shoot-outs just dont mix. At least we went out to Portugal, not Germany or Argentina.

Now that the title holders Brazil are out, i think Germany will take the cup.


----------



## PEU (Jul 1, 2006)

If France plays the next two matches like they played today, I'm sure they will earn their second star 


Pablo


----------



## Cornkid (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like Germany will win this one 

-tom


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 2, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> ..... Miciobigio, did you take those pics? They are great...
> 
> Chrisse


 

Not a single pic was taken by me  .


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 2, 2006)

Cornkid said:


> Looks like Germany will win this one
> 
> -tom


 

Not a single chance for Germany to win the final .....  

I think the final will be Italy Vs France .


----------



## cheapo (Jul 2, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> Not a single chance for Germany to win the final .....
> 
> I think the final will be Italy Vs France .



:shakehead: sorry, but they're gonna win.

-David


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 2, 2006)

cheapo said:


> :shakehead: sorry, but they're gonna win.
> 
> -David




I thinks it's a big no David  :wave:


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to see France and Germany. Talk about rivals...


----------



## schrenz (Jul 3, 2006)

*Germany - France*


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 4, 2006)

Good Luck for your match *Germany*

Two hours to go.....


----------



## ledvador (Jul 4, 2006)

OUPS!...
1-0 for Italy....
NOOOOOOOOO! 2-0 for Italy now!
Sorry, very sorry for german people... would had be nice to see them on the final.
Congratulation Italy!.... hope you'll meet les bleus on sunday.


----------



## Topper (Jul 4, 2006)

That was quite a game.
Topper


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 4, 2006)

What a sad end for a good match... :mecry: Now all my hopes lie on the french team....

Allez les bleus!!!


----------



## ledvador (Jul 4, 2006)

chrisse242 said:


> What a sad end for a good match... :mecry: Now all my hopes lie on the french team....
> 
> Allez les bleus!!!


Thanks Chrisse....


----------



## schrenz (Jul 4, 2006)

:mecry: :mecry: :mecry: Vive les bleus, for the rest of the cup!


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 4, 2006)

Where's my Valium now? :sick2: 

France, do me a favour ... and avenge Germany!!!!!   :wave:


----------



## greenLED (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, that was an exciting match!

I thought Germany dominated the extra time, by far, but then came 2 goals on the last 2 minutes!! :wow:

Frenchy, you gotta bribe me so I root for France now. :lolsign:


----------



## cheapo (Jul 4, 2006)

that game sucked... Germany's fault really... if they had held them off for just a few minutes, they'de have definately won the PKs... dam that was crap though.

-david


----------



## lightrod (Jul 4, 2006)

I wouldn't know a soccer ball if it hit me up side the head, but over the years I occationally watch a match late in the series. I have friends at work from both Germany and Brazil so was kinda rooting for them (mainly for lack of knowing any different), but that didn't work out!

I think now I want France to take it for us "old" guys - go Zidane! Even knowing little about soccer I sure could appreciate his mastery vs Brazil - WOW.


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm rooting for Portugal  Bubye Des Panser....


----------



## PEU (Jul 5, 2006)

People celebrated the victory of Italy here, I heard a lot of cars making noise just after the game end. I guess because germany defeated us  it could be sons and grandsons of italians, but I guess is for the 1st reason 

If italy wins it will be their 4th world cup, if France wins it will be their 2nd (a tie with Argentina & Uruguay which also have 2) and if Portugal wins it will be their first

We are comfortable with our brothers of Uruguay, we dont need more countries with two cups 

I don't care much who wins now, but I root for France because Frenchyled politely asked me to do it :lolsign:

BTW:

```
World Cup Winners

Year	Winner		Score	Runner Up	Host
1930	Uruguay		4-2	Argentine	Uruguay
1934	Italy		2-1	Czechoslovakia	Italy
1938	Italy		4-2	Hungary		France
1950	Uruguay		2-1	Brazil		Brazil
1954	Germany		3-2	Hungary		Switzerland
1958	Brazil		5-2	Sweden		Sweden
1962	Brazil		3-1	Czechoslovakia	Chile
1966	England		4-2	Germany		England
1970	Brazil		4-1	Italy		Mexico
1974	Germany		2-1	Netherlands	Germany
1978	Argentine	3-1	Netherlands	Argentine
1982	Italy		3-1	Germany		Spain
1986	Argentine	3-2	Germany		Mexico
1990	Germany		1-0	Argentine	Italy
1994	Brazil		3-2	Italy		USA
1998	France		3-0	Brazil		France
2002	Brazil		2-0	Germany		Korea/Japan
```

Pablo


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 5, 2006)

Congrats Italy 

... sorry Germany's friends 

Now, we have two choice in France :

-1) France win Portugal and we will avenge Germany 
-2) France lose and we will play the small final with Germany  

GreenLED, yes, please root for France 
PAblo thank you for your support...

Chrisse, Bernie and other guys who root for France, I hope we will not disappoint you 

And "ALLEZ LES BLEUS"  :wave:


----------



## rantanplan (Jul 5, 2006)

Portugal, France ... doesn´t matter who :whoopin: the italian a**es. 

Most important thing is ... THAT IT IS DONE !!! :devil:


Ok, a small vote for France ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey ,

don't see here much italians supporter :huh2: 

it seems that i will be the only one on CPF :rock: .

Anyway , congrats to Germany , good match .


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 5, 2006)

PEU said:


> ```
> World Cup Winners
> 
> Year	Winner		Score	Runner Up	Host
> ...



It's crazy how many times the host country is in the finals! (nearly 50%) I guess home field advantage really plays a role in the World Cup.

-Allen


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 5, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> Hey ,
> 
> don't see here much italians supporter :huh2:
> 
> ...




I'm a big supporter of the Italian *fans* that you posted earlier... :naughty:

-Allen


----------



## greenLED (Jul 5, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> don't see here much italians supporter :huh2:


Keep posting "interesting" pics and you'll get more supporters 

I'm with France on this one, because Frenchy's my buddy. (but I can be bribed, Micio) :lolsign:


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 5, 2006)

I like German girls a lot ....










































ICE-CREAM !!!






but also the italians are not that bad :


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 5, 2006)

But all girls of all nations have my respect and are beautiful .... 








:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Topper (Jul 5, 2006)

Too bad the girls aren't playing,we might all be less concerned with who wins.
Topper


----------



## greenLED (Jul 5, 2006)

Topper!

Micio, keep them coming, I *may* become an Italian fan. :nana:
(too bad Germany lost) 

Frenchy, what are you bribing me with?


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jul 5, 2006)

My neighbour is from Italy, and I just saw him floating past, on a little pink cloud.

Kees


----------



## schrenz (Jul 5, 2006)

Micio, although you are from Italy:touche: , thanks for the nice pics, they dry my tears a little


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 5, 2006)

:twothumbs :twothumbs :twothumbs 

Good Job France!!!

Chrisse


----------



## ledvador (Jul 5, 2006)

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!
On est en final,
on est en final,
on est, on est,
on est en final!!!!!!!!!
the match was quite dificult for both team, to mutch fool too. But les Bleus get there ticket for the final.
France- Italy
Whoo will win the world cup?...


----------



## SolarFlare (Jul 5, 2006)

Allez Les Bleus  I don't care too much who wins now, but I hope Germany beat Portugal in the 3rd/4th place match


----------



## Frenchyled (Jul 5, 2006)

yep not a great match ....But France wins a ticket to avange Germany 
Greenled....Come here. and I will thank you like you deserve.....


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 6, 2006)

Great pics, keep em coming Micio!!


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 6, 2006)

Some mixed pics :grouphug: 


SUD KOREA







PORTOGALLO






ENGLAND






BRRRRRAAAAAAAZILLLLL






EQUADOR






UKRAINE 






TUNISIA







SPAIN






TRINIDAD TOBAGO







ARGENTINAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!







IRAN







U.S.A.








GHANA







Thats all .... for now.:naughty:


----------



## KingSmono (Jul 7, 2006)

Those are really some great pictures. Thanks for sharing em.

-Allen


----------



## lightrod (Jul 7, 2006)

These are GREAT pictures. Can't help but feel we in the US are missing out on a pretty special, unifying feeling....


----------



## Sigman (Jul 9, 2006)

_---->ITALY WINS<----!!!!!!!!
(What a game!!)__
_​ _Congratulations!!

_​  ​


----------



## Ledean (Jul 9, 2006)

Yea congrats to Italy.
Ledean


----------



## chrisse242 (Jul 9, 2006)

Everyone knows I rooted for France, but after Zidane got mad, they wouldn't have deserved to win. I don't know what happens to this guy from time to time....

Congratulations to Italy!

Chrisse


----------



## Topper (Jul 9, 2006)

I wonder what that guy said? Zidane flat lost it and it is sad he ends his career on such a bad note.
Topper


----------



## leduk (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm gutted. The whole tournament has been blighted with cheating and diving, apart from the final. 

My first team, England went out after going down to 10 men when Rooney got sent off by an Argy ref. ( I was just getting my balance ref, honest)

My second team, Germany lost to a cheating Italy team.

My third team, France lost beacause of dodgy ref and dodgy opposition 
(see England above, see Germany above)

Italy can't win without cheating or bribing (see their own leagues)

Oh dear.
Oh dear.
Oh dear.

I'm waiting to hear from Zidane. What made him mad? Racism?

I'm just a bad looser.

Dish the dirt.

* 'Some people believe football is a matter of life and death. 
I'm very disappointed with that attitude. 
I can assure you it is much, much more important than that.'* *Bill Shankly*


----------



## Trashman (Jul 9, 2006)

Miciobigio, those photos are great. Did you take them? More photos of hot chicks, ahem, I mean fans displaying their respective countries colors, please!!


Too bad, for the Frenchman that missed the penalty kick. I bet he's going to have nightmares about that one for a long, long time.


Mario Chiaramonte (with a name like this, you can guess who I was rooting for!)


----------



## VT-Metal-VT (Jul 9, 2006)

ITALY RULEZ ! :rock: :rock:


----------



## cyberhobo (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done Italy! I'm surprised France didn't win considering they had possession of the ball most of the game.


----------



## lightrod (Jul 10, 2006)

In a sense most sports are, but it really struck me watching the final what a game of inches! 

Zidane's penalty kick early hits the crossbar and then the gound just a few inches into the goal. The missed overtime penalty kick did the same but hit the ground just a few inches _short_ of the goal. I bet the difference in the height of the ball in those two cases as it struck the bar was no more than a few millimeters.


----------



## leduk (Jul 10, 2006)

Fantastic,

Zidane won golden ball, footballer of the tournament.

Cheers


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 10, 2006)

In post #267 , leduk wrote :

"_I'm gutted. The whole tournament has been blighted with cheating and diving, apart from the final. _

_My first team, England went out after going down to 10 men when Rooney got sent off by an Argy ref. ( I was just getting my balance ref, honest)_

_My second team, Germany lost to a cheating Italy team._

_My third team, France lost beacause of dodgy ref and dodgy opposition _
_(see England above, see Germany above)_

_Italy can't win without cheating or bribing (see their own leagues)_

_Oh dear._
_Oh dear._
_Oh dear._

_I'm waiting to hear from Zidane. What made him mad? Racism?_

_I'm just a bad looser. *_

_Dish the dirt._ "


**This is the only part where i'm with you ! You can't offend 58 million persons and don't aspect some reactions, dear little ...<* removed just becouse i don't want to be banned  > .


----------



## ledvador (Jul 10, 2006)

You'r right leduk,
Italy can't win without cheating, they are wolrd champion of "comédia del arte" and "cinéccita"!  Their player dived too often in front of adverse goal to get a penalty. Hope the playback video could give some help for arbiter in the future.
Verry sad end of career for Zizou, he probably made this for a good reason, but this is not a boxing contest, the arbiter had well made his job.
Les bleus played mutch better than Italy and lost just for one overtime penalty missed. This is the game... I was on the "Champs Elysées" to see the match yesterday evening and noboddy get any angry against Trezeget. And every boddy gave a big hand for Zizou and les bleus for their very nice third place.
Save the date for European cup and the next World cup!
ALLER LES BLEUS!



leduk said:


> I'm gutted. The whole tournament has been blighted with cheating and diving, apart from the final.
> 
> My first team, England went out after going down to 10 men when Rooney got sent off by an Argy ref. ( I was just getting my balance ref, honest)
> 
> ...


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 10, 2006)

FredericoFreire said:


> Congrats to France. They played way better than Brazil. And Zidane is a great player.


 Zidane is a thug and a sore loser! I'm glad Italy beat France on the final match.

*Go Italia!!!*


----------



## Trashman (Jul 10, 2006)

ledvador said:


> You'r right leduk,
> Italy can't win without cheating, they are wolrd champion of "comédia del arte" and "cinéccita"!  Their player dived too often in front of adverse goal to get a penalty. Hope the playback video could give some help for arbiter in the future.



Wow, what resourceful players!


----------



## bwaites (Jul 10, 2006)

I love soccer, and I'm the rare american in his 40's who has been playing, coaching, or officiating since I was less than 10 years old.

That said, soccer has now proved itself to be the province of cheaters, actors, and thugs. 

To watch the premier event of soccer and see the idiotic and biased officiating, the idiotic and thuggish play, and the idiotic and downright disgraceful reactions to both was to watch a sport that has been degraded to the level of "professional" wrestling.

Soccer played well is a sport of grace, beauty, and power. International soccer as played in the World Cup and officiated by supposedly the best officials in the World was a travesty of what the sport should and could be. 

Don't blame the Italians or the French or the Germans or any other single team, they are ALL responsible for this. 

Until soccer recognizes that a single official on the field can in NO way control the game and puts a minimum of 3 officials out there, it will remain so. 

International basketball has only 10 players on the court and uses 2 or 3 officials, Soccer has 22 and uses 1! The game is too fast and too potentially brutal to have only one official try to keep track. Most of the serious penalties that occur at the ball start where the single official is not looking, 2 more officials could help control that. 

On top of that, how can any official who has been suspended by his national association, for any reason, be allowed to officiate in a World Cup? What is FIFA thinking? 

Finally, how many of these games were decided by an officials call, not by play on the field? The official, with his decisions to call or not call fouls in the box, has far too much influence in the outcome. To many calls are made by officials who simply THINK they saw a foul, where none occurred, or they choose to ignore one that was real. The official in soccer has FAR to much latitude. It's like a baseball umpire saying, OK, lets put a guy on third base, let him get a 60 foot head start and see if you can throw him out from left field to decide the game!

Playback, while delaying play, might be a reasonable help for certain issues, but will be difficult to implement in the fast movement of soccer.

I saw some beautiful soccer, but no a single game where I would consider the game a classic. 

And why no Golden Goal overtimes? Play two 10 minute regular overtimes, then a 3rd Golden Goal 10 minute overtime, then another 10 minute Golden Goal overtime until you have a winner. Penalty Kick wins are a joke. Like having two guys tied after 72 holes at the British Open and then going to a putting green for 1 meter putts to win. 

If this is international soccer, it's easy to see why Americans can't make themselves be interested, as much as we want to.

It's a travesty of a game that has great tradition and history.

VERY SAD!!!!

Bill


----------



## Miciobigio (Jul 10, 2006)

IMHO Zidane is/was a great player but his brain is just the same of a 5 yr child .


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 10, 2006)

I think this thread has run its course and looking at some of the previous posts nothing good will come out of this if continued.
I'll close it now and rather not wait for it to degenerate.
bernie


----------

